# Things that make you say hmm.....



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

ok I can't seem to let this one go....I don't understand what he's doing. MLC? Crazy? or are we just that replaceable?

My H was married prior and had three children. Long story short he was addicted to drugs as was the wife. He ended up incarcerated...as did she and the children were raised by the moms parents. When I met him, he told me all of this and I accepted it all and judged him for who I thought he was now. 
He had no relationship with his kids....they visited once and it went south fast. He never tried to contact them again.

Fastforward to now....he has a facebook *which is how I found out he was having an EA or PA not sure really* I admit to looking at it more often than I care to admit. He wont talk on the phone or by email, doesnt come by to see the kids....I haven't seen him in almost two months...nor have the boys....*I have two teenagers from my first marriage and we have a 4 yr old together* 
So while he is NOT seeing us, he has added 30 friends from his high school days. All people from his old city where he grew up. He has also added his children from his first marriage. He's living at home with his parents and sister who is 46....
I can't even tell you how many times I tried to get him to make amends with his first children during our marriage. 

It feels in some ways that we are all just players in his little game. He didn't like the first situation so he found me....I gave him another family, one he seemed to love and cherish *minus his angry rage times* Now he doesnt 'like' this situation so hes trying to recapture his past. Girlfriend, friends from high school, rekindling his relationship with his first kids while he ignores ours... WTF??? 

I know I should stop trying to figure out his crazy behaviors but it hurts to feel so replaceable. 

PS I am really happy that he's made contact with his other children but can't help but feel hurt for my boys who he doesnt contact at all now. It's like he just replaced the players in his life....reversed the roles again.


----------

